
Ask HN: Why the GitHub/GitLab integration is so terrible? - tcrews
It&#x27;s like they don&#x27;t want developers to have a presence on both services (without a lot of hassle).<p>Wouldn&#x27;t it be in GitLab&#x27;s best interest, being the newcomer, to integrate way better and enable a smooth transition?
======
cmatija
Which part of integrating with GitLab do you find difficult? We'd love to talk
about it and improve.

Maybe we could open some issues and talk about what you'd like to have but is
missing, or some things you think we're doing wrong.

* You could use our API to integrate with GitLab [1]

* You could develop a fullblown project service and contribute it to the codebase [2]

* You could use custom webhooks to add custom functionality [3]

[1] - [https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/api/](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/api/)

[2] -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/integrations/project...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/integrations/project_services.html)

[3] -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/integrations/webhook...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/integrations/webhooks.html)

------
moondev
It's git. Just add the gitlab remote and push.

